# ~ Night Raid / Battle of Britain ~  "Hawker Hurricane - Spitfire"



## Rawshooter (Oct 16, 2011)

.. Just messin' round.















 Thanks for lookin'

~ Don


----------



## Patrice (Oct 16, 2011)

Your 'aged' processing is pretty neat.


----------



## Rawshooter (Oct 16, 2011)

Patrice said:


> Your 'aged' processing is pretty neat.



  .. Hey' thanks Patrice* ... yah I thought it was pretty neat myself, .. just one push of a button in some photo "free-ware" lol

~ Don


----------



## pen (Oct 16, 2011)

I like the first the most. Love those planes.

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## Rawshooter (Oct 16, 2011)

pen said:


> I like the first the most. Love those planes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum



  .. Hey' Thanks Pen*  ... yah I kinda like em' myself.   

~ Don


----------



## Fishpaste (Oct 18, 2011)

Cool photos! The lighting doesn't really work with the "searchlights" in the second photo. I like the last one...do you have an unedited version?


----------



## MatchlessArts (Oct 18, 2011)

loving your warbird photos man, need to talk to you offline


----------



## Rawshooter (Oct 20, 2011)

MatchlessArts said:


> loving your warbird photos man, need to talk to you offline



  .. Hey' thanks M.A.*  

~ Don


----------



## Rawshooter (Oct 20, 2011)

Fishpaste said:


> Cool photos! The lighting doesn't really work with the "searchlights" in the second photo. I like the last one...do you have an unedited version?



 Thanks Fish p'  .. Yah' I know, its kinda funky, lol
I will look for the original file*

~ Don


----------



## Rawshooter (Oct 20, 2011)

dots said:


> Your Spitfire and Hurricane photo..Are they of the  BB Memorial Flight? I see the Czech insignia on the Spit but didn't know  of other Hurricanes still in airworthy condition (are there?)...and "Z"  looks familiar.
> 
> cheers,



  .. Hello dots* .. these were taken last summer at Paul Allens "Flying  Heritage Collection" free fly-days here in Everette's Paine Field.
 Here is the best I can do for a brief history of these aircraft* 

  ..  Hurricane*
   --->  Hawker Hurricane Mk.XIIA : The Flying Heritage Collection

  ..  Spitfire*
   --->  Supermarine Spitfire Mk.Vc : The Flying Heritage Collection

~ Don


----------



## memento (Oct 20, 2011)

that last one is really neat!

i need an app for that..


----------



## Rawshooter (Oct 20, 2011)

Fishpaste said:


> Cool photos! The lighting doesn't really work with the "searchlights" in the second photo. I like the last one...do you have an unedited version?


 


MatchlessArts said:


> loving your warbird photos man, need to talk to you offline


 


memento said:


> that last one is really neat!
> 
> i need an app for that..


 


Patrice said:


> Your 'aged' processing is pretty neat.



  .. Hey' .. to all my friends out there who liked the cool & easy filter on #3, here is a LINK' to the "Free-ware"
 It is called "PhotoScape" and it has a bunch of neat enhancements, just go to Filter's, then Antique Photo*

   ---->  http://www.photoscape.org/ps/main/index.php

~ Don


----------



## addicted2glass (Oct 20, 2011)

The black and white looks like footage from WWII

I would have been take.Who ever built the models definitely did them more justice than I could.

Wait a minute !

 someone had photos of real city and made it look like a miniature that belonged in a toy train set ?
anything is possible !


----------



## addicted2glass (Oct 20, 2011)

maybe just time to change my contact lenses


----------



## Rawshooter (Oct 20, 2011)

addicted2glass said:


> The black and white looks like footage from WWII
> 
> I would have been take.Who ever built the models definitely did them more justice than I could.
> 
> ...


 


addicted2glass said:


> maybe just time to change my contact lenses



:lmao: lol'  thank you Addict*

~ Don


----------

